# My new 64 Opal super deluxe



## NickM (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, I guess some things just work themselves out.  Reached out to a member here on the boards about his 64 all original super deluxe, and it just so happened that he was local.  Cool to meet local collectors who've been going to the same meets and shows that I have.  I'm a young guy At 27, so it's always nice meeting and talking with knowledgeable individuals like Mark.  It was was a pleasure brotha, and the bike has a good spot here in my small collection

Thanks again



Now here's the question????

Should I clean it up, or keep it dusty and original?  The bikes has dust and surface rust, but it looks like it would clean up really nice


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd clean it up. There's nothing original about dirt and rust.  I'm definitely no expert on the Sting Rays, but how can that be a 1964 model.


----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2016)

65 model but mid 64 #, you say tomato I say potato ?, I think they started producing 65 model in august 64, enjoy your new 6? SD Nick, oh ya, just  little elbow grease, derust & dust and RIDE!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

I see no harm in a good cleaning/detailing. Nice bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 18, 2016)

nice find, looks great as it is


----------



## stoney (Oct 18, 2016)

You guys keep posting all these nice early Stingrays makes me envious. Wish I still had a couple of my old ones. All I have is my old pictures to look at. May have to do something about that.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 18, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'd clean it up. There's nothing original about dirt and rust.  I'm definitely no expert on the Sting Rays, but how can that be a 1964 model.



I agree. I like original as possible but dirt and rust hold moisture. I get tired but rust never sleeps.


----------



## NickM (Oct 18, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'd clean it up. There's nothing original about dirt and rust.  I'm definitely no expert on the Sting Rays, but how can that be a 1964 model.




I'm assuming it's just like any manufacturer, for example, today you buy 2017 Silverado's half way or at the end of 2016 correct?  That doesn't make it a 2016, it's just a 2017 model, simply being sold before the new year.  It's a good marketing strategy, well at least I think it is.  I may be incorrect, but that's just how I see it.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice Addition to the line up Nick..


----------

